# Ghost mating



## pak-40 (Aug 20, 2007)

Any tips for mating Ghost Mantids? I have one male and two females. The male moulted about a month ago, and the first female about a week later. When I try to put them together, she is VERY aggressive towards him. She will drop whatever she is eating and eye him with...im sure.....ill intent. I have had really good luck with budwings and orchids, but my ghosts dont want to cooperate.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 20, 2007)

You could try to wait one more week, or when the female looks back at the male, distract her with another foodthingie to direct her attention.


----------



## pizzuti (Aug 20, 2007)

Try putting him with the less aggressive female first. That is, after she's moulted and sexually receptive.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

A ghost mantis very agressive ! Whaaa  

Give food to the female, and put them together in a big terrarium with lot of plants.

They need to hide for the reproduction.

Ah and try at the evening ! :wink:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 20, 2007)

Remember to introduce the female to the male, not the other way as so many people advice.

Generally the males of this species take a few hours to mount the female.

As said previously, early evening is best.

Rob.


----------

